# S&w 27-2



## surjimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Not the prettiest, but it is a 27 in the 3.5in barrel. Picked it up this weekend at local gun show. I know what ones in better condition are worth. For you guys who know more about these then me(Which means all of you). What value do you put this at, and please feel free to post any pictures you may have.


----------

